# See the forum is working now..........



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Anyone else have problems accessing the site since yesterday morning? :?


----------



## jutty (Aug 28, 2006)

yep i have had problems since yesterday too..i have to get on the forum through google search now though :?

********.co.uk doesn't work for me :?:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Yes Firefox kept telling me the was a loop which couldnt be resolved.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Been on most of the day with IE & no probs.
H.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Harold said:


> Hi, Been on most of the day with IE & no probs.
> H.


IE just errored, no indication of why, but I suppose that is microcrap. Firefox and Safari at least suggested it was an error with the site (or DNS - knowing the server had moved)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Still no probs with IE or Firefox. Infact viewing forum with both @ present as a test.
H.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

My Firefox kept displaying that the URL Redirection limit had been exceeded!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

And now, back at work, it keeps logging me out dispite clearing the cookies cache. :?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hasn't worked for me either in Safari or Firefox on two machines, then last night I could see the forum but couldn't get my login to stay logged in.

Seems okay as i type this but lets see what happens when I hit the Submit button... :wink:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

"Auto Log In" not working, despite clearing cookies (x2) - using Firefox v3. :?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Does seem strange as I'm not having any probs with IE or Firefox.
H.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Its down to stale DNS Records, nothing to do with the new server. We're issuing a refresh request on the Zone File today to force an update. You can change the DNS Server entries on your Network Connection to a more reliable source than your ISP.

Jae


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I had a look at changing mine, to those you recommended Jae, but couldn't see where to change the settings in Firefox 3! :?


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

You change your Network Properties for your LAN or WLAN connection. You override the DNS settings and use the DNS entries suggested.

Ive spoken with the Zone File managers, and it will take up to 4 days for the ISPs with stale records to refresh. That would be by this sunday at the latest (the 4th January). This was caused by the previous record set to refresh every 4 days in the old Zone File.

BR

Jae


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

I still have to login in again every visit, even after clearing all cookies and saving the new URL :?


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

No problems for me using IE its been working fine for me since the new server on 2 laptops and a desktop PC.


----------

